# 2017 Drug Testing Codes



## dwaldman

Clinical Laboratory Fee Schedule (CLFS) Annual Laboratory Public Meeting Calendar Year 2017 Updates July 18, 2016 
New Test Codes  
Drug Assay

803X1X Drug test(s), presumptive, any number of drug classes, qualitative,  any number of devices or procedures, (eg, immunoassay) capable of being read by direct optical observation only (eg, dipsticks, cups, cards, cartridges) includes sample validation when performed, per date of service 

803X2X Drug test(s), presumptive, any number of drug classes, qualitative,  any number of devices or procedures, (eg, immunoassay) read by instrument assisted direct optical observation (eg, dipsticks, cups, cards, cartridges), includes sample validation when performed, per date of service 

803X3X Drug test(s), presumptive, any number of drug classes, qualitative, any number of devices or procedures by instrument chemistry analyzers (eg, utilizing immunoassay [eg, EIA, ELISA, EMIT, FPIA, IA, KIMS, RIA]), chromatography (eg, GC, HPLC), and mass spectrometry either with or without chromatography, (eg, DART, DESI, GC-MS, GC-MS/MS, LC-MS, LC-MS/MS, LDTD, MALDI, TOF) includes sample validation when performed, per date of service 

https://www.cms.gov/Medicare/Medica...hed/Downloads/CY2017-Public-Meeting-Codes.pdf


----------



## CodingKing

So it sounds like not much is changing other than the presumptive will move from G code to 8XXXX series but descriptions are the same?


----------



## dwaldman

CodingKing  For the first two presumptive codes (803X1X, 803X2X) that crosswalk to (G0477, G0478) the code descriptors seem to have been updated to include the word "qualitative."

For new CPT 803X3X, they have also added the word "qualitative" but they have also expanded the description of the  techniques with the new code:

G0479
utilizing immunoassay, enzyme assay, TOF, MALDI, LDTD, DESI, DART, GHPC, GC mass spectrometry), 

803X3X
utilizing immunoassay [eg, EIA, ELISA, EMIT, FPIA, IA, KIMS, RIA]), chromatography (eg, GC, HPLC), and mass spectrometry either with or without chromatography, (eg, DART, DESI, GC-MS, GC-MS/MS, LC-MS, LC-MS/MS, LDTD, MALDI, TOF)
___________________________


G0477  
Drug test(s), presumptive, any number of drug classes; any number of devices or procedures, (e.g., immunoassay) capable of being read by direct optical observation only (e.g., dipsticks, cups, cards, cartridges), includes sample validation when performed, per date of service  

803X1X Drug test(s), presumptive, any number of drug classes, qualitative, any number of devices or procedures, (eg, immunoassay) capable of being read by direct optical observation only (eg, dipsticks, cups, cards, cartridges) includes sample validation when performed, per date of service 
_________________________________

G0478  
Drug test(s), presumptive, any number of drug classes; any number of devices or procedures, (e.g., immunoassay) read by instrument-assisted direct optical observation (e.g., dipsticks, cups, cards, cartridges), includes sample validation when performed, per date of service  


 803X2X Drug test(s), presumptive, any number of drug classes, qualitative, any number of devices or procedures, (eg, immunoassay) read by instrument assisted direct optical observation (eg, dipsticks, cups, cards, cartridges), includes sample validation when performed, per date of service 
________________________________________

G0479  
Drug test(s), presumptive, any number of drug classes; any number of devices or procedures by instrumented chemistry analyzers utilizing immunoassay, enzyme assay, TOF, MALDI, LDTD, DESI, DART, GHPC, GC mass spectrometry), includes sample validation when performed, per date of service  


803X3X Drug test(s), presumptive, any number of drug classes, qualitative, any number of devices or procedures by instrument chemistry analyzers (eg, utilizing immunoassay [eg, EIA, ELISA, EMIT, FPIA, IA, KIMS, RIA]), chromatography (eg, GC, HPLC), and mass spectrometry either with or without chromatography, (eg, DART, DESI, GC-MS, GC-MS/MS, LC-MS, LC-MS/MS, LDTD, MALDI, TOF) includes sample validation when performed, per date of service


----------



## dwaldman

CPT and descriptor now available for 2017

*80305* Drug test(s), presumptive, any number of drug classes, any number of devices or procedures (eg, immunoassay); capable of being read by direct optical observation only (eg, dipsticks, cups, cards, cartridges) includes sample validation when performed, per date of service

*80306 *read by instrument assisted direct optical observation (eg, dipsticks, cups, cards, cartridges), includes sample validation when performed, per date of service
*
80307* Drug test(s), presumptive, any number of drug classes, any number of devices or procedures, by instrument chemistry analyzers (eg, utilizing immunoassay [eg, EIA, ELISA, EMIT, FPIA, IA, KIMS, RIA]), chromatography (eg, GC, HPLC), and mass spectrometry either with or without chromatography, (eg, DART, DESI, GC-MS, GC-MS/MS, LC-MS, LC-MS/MS, LDTD, MALDI, TOF) includes sample validation when performed, per date of service


----------



## Melissa Harris CPC

I see that the G0479 was deleted.  Was it replaced with another G#### Code? Or should we be using the 80307?


----------



## CodingKing

This is what I sent to my team this morning. We actually only learned today that some of the G codes are terming



> Here is the link that discusses the upcoming changes
> 
> https://www.cms.gov/Medicare/Medica...ds/CY2017-CLFS-Codes-Final-Determinations.pdf
> 
> 
> From what I’ve read so far
> 
> *Definitive drug screening* (codes G0480-G0483) are going to be revalued and the description is going to be clarified since they are being misused. CMS is also going to create a new code (G0659) for laboratories that are running a less sophisticated version of the test.
> 
> *Presumptive drug screen* (codes G0477-G0479) are going to be mapped to the new drug screen codes 80305-80307 and then the G0477-G0479 will be termed as codes
> 
> The rest of the document is about unrelated lab codes.


----------



## Melissa Harris CPC

Great!  Thank you.  I just didn't see a fee schedule for 80307 so I was wondering if Medicare was creating a new G code.


----------



## CodingKing

MCPFS RVU file last time I checked just listed the new 8xxxx codes with an SI of A (Unlike the SI of I for the definitive) but I didn't see any RVU's assigned yet so I'm not even sure what the rate is supposed to be.


----------

